# The Best Laminate File



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Well, at least in my opinion is the Plasti-Cut. The popular sizes are 10", 12", and 14". I use mostly the 12" and 14". If you haven't tried one yet, give one a whirl.


----------



## Jordy3738 (Jan 12, 2009)

That one is kinda wimpy. As an experienced mica cabinet maker, I'd prefer to use one that is refereed to as a "Mill Coarse" laminate file.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Great website Jordy*

Maybe we could talk you into starting a small photo album on here and posting a few pics. 
Lots of us here will be looking forward to more of your posts.


----------

